

Easy API Scaffolding with Simple-API and Node.js - nodejs-news
http://flippinawesome.org/2013/09/23/easy-api-scaffolding-with-simple-api-and-node-js/

======
bsenftner
For those who do not use coffee script, it would be nice to provide a java
script parallel example.

~~~
bpicolo
That was entirely readable even for those without coffeescript experience.
It's just nested objects.

------
ismaelc
Cool stuff! I added this to [http://blog.mashape.com/post/60820526317/list-
of-40-tutorial...](http://blog.mashape.com/post/60820526317/list-
of-40-tutorials-on-how-to-create-an-api)

